# What Clock Is This?



## Aaron140 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello All,

I found this recently and tried searching for similar types, i found nothing like this, so im wondering if you could tell me what it is and its worth.

Markings on the clock face say:

Europa

2 Jewels





































Thank You,

Aaron


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Haven't a clue but I fixed the images for you!

Welcome to


----------



## Aaron140 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like a basic travel alarm clock from the 1960's or 1970's.

Value : a couple of quid at your local boot sale. Sorry, but that's about the sum of it.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Aaron140 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for that, i wasn't expecting it to be worth much, but just nice to know something about it.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Foggy summed it up rather nicely.

It's a travelling alarm-clock. These things were extremely common in the 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s. You could find them everywhere. I doubt it's worth very much as a result. It's a nice model, though.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This travel clock is from the 'Europa Uhrenfabrik Senden GmbH' from Senden in Germany.

Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

These are useful as a learning aid if you want to try your hand at fixer-uppers. The general principles are the same as all clocks/watches, but teh parts are "man-sized" and less likely to get lost in the shag pile. :yes:

Have a wee read up, give it a clean and oil and it should run for another twenty years :lol:


----------

